# Child of Loki - sequel to The Amber Treasure - ebook release



## rdenning (Mar 27, 2012)

*The Northern Crown Series Book Two*
Child of Loki
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B007OJY2EU

A divided land ... a divided family.

The Battle of Catraeth has been won and Cerdic's homeland is safe ... but for how long? 
The Northern British were crushed but yet more enemies have risen to replace them.
Soon Cerdic and his friends must go to war again - against the Scots and Picts north of Hadrian's wall. He goes to help his country’s allies - the Bernicians - under their great 
warlord, Aethelfrith.

But what is Aethelfrith's true design? How ambitious is he and how far will he go to fulfil 
his dreams? And what is Cerdic's treacherous half brother, Hussa up to in these fierce 
wild lands?

_All Cerdic wants is to be left to live out his life in peace.

But Loki, it seems, has other ideas._





Child of Loki is the sequel to The Amber Treasure:
Praise for the 1st in the series -
'...well written and entertaining novel, which has a sympathetic lead character and a good feel for its very obscure period and for the brutal nature of battle in the shield wall' --.historyofwar.org/bookpage/denning_amber_treasure.html

'Enjoyable novel set in sixth century Northumbria. Accurate detail and vivid fight scenes together with an engaging central character and his coming-of-age make this an absorbing read for fans of historical fiction...'
--thebookbag.co.uk/reviews/index.php?title=The_Amber_Treasure_by_Richard_Denning


----------

